# refig icemaker heat coil problem



## seismo1951

hi to everyone,
i have a whirlpool side by side freezer/refrig 5 yr old
lately the heating coil on the bottom of the ice maker
is extremely hot, it will put a blister on you finger.
i flip up the arm and run a ice cube over the coil to 
cool it down. this problem is getting worse. it was just
ever once in a while but is all most constant now.so i keep the arm up
to shut off the ice maker
i have noticed water on the floor in front of the freezer side
also, a small amount but it is noticeable
any one have a idea what is going on?
thank you in advance


----------



## woodchuck

The heating cycle to release the ice seems to be stuck on. If it's mechanical you may can unstick the contact if you remove the cover and look around. If it's solid state just replace the ice maker. 

the water on the floor could be because your drain tube  may be stopped up with ice at the upper end because it drains too slow because it's stopped up at the lower end in the evaporator pan under the unit at the floor. It can get dust and mold in it. Once you get the ice out at the top a little air pressure will usually clear it out. Flush it out with hot water and clorox may help. Make sure it drains quick enough. The drain should be located below the evaporator coils on the lower back of the freezer.


----------



## seismo1951

thank you very much. i'll do as you suggest


----------



## seismo1951

i have 1 more question.
 the heat coil is not hot right now.when it does heat up before
it dumps ice how hot does it get? not enough to put a blister on your finger would it??
my wife informed me that every time i check it, i do it just before it dumps or just after.
i still think it should not get that hot but i really don't know. i did bump the end of the ice maker before i put the arm down. it was hot to the touch right after it dumped now it isn't. i still don't trust it.
maybe my wife knows more about it than i do lol
thank you in advance


----------



## woodchuck

I don't think it should get that hot. I don't know if it's a timed or sensor controlled cycle. But it shouldn't be hot all the time and it don't think it would be making ice if it was.


----------



## seismo1951

ok thanks for the reply. i have had it on all morning and it's not hot at all and making ice.
i did peck on the end of the ice maker where there is a cover. my wife told me she has pecked on the cover before and it didn't get hot after that
i'll keep a eye on it and if it does it again i'll take it out and look. if all else fails
i'll just replace it, i don't want to take any chances over it.
thanks to all who replied it sure is appreciated


----------



## Icehouse

seismo1951 said:


> ok thanks for the reply. i have had it on all morning and it's not hot at all and making ice.
> i did peck on the end of the ice maker where there is a cover. my wife told me she has pecked on the cover before and it didn't get hot after that
> i'll keep a eye on it and if it does it again i'll take it out and look. if all else fails
> i'll just replace it, i don't want to take any chances over it.
> thanks to all who replied it sure is appreciated


The icemaker mold heater has a thermostat which appears at times to be sticking. The clue is that when you or your wife "pecks" at it. You can change the thermostat.


----------



## SublimeMasterJW

That heater melts the ice and it will blister yer finger. The fancy brain in that IM should measure the capacitance change in the ice mold and shut the heater down though after the ice has been released.


----------

